
Reflecting on my Summer at 500Startups - iisbum
http://www.tawheedkader.com/2011/09/reflecting-on-my-summer-at-500startups/
======
borski
I echo a lot of TK's thoughts here. Despite minor issues (turns out
500startups is still a startup too), overall it was a massively useful summer
for Tinfoil Security. 500startups really helped us focus on those things that
we weren't already good at, by surrounding us with people who _were_ good at
those things; for us, mostly design and distribution.

~~~
toast76
...and they also surrounded you with us beer swilling Aussies (whether you
liked it or not).

~~~
cloudwalking
The Aussies are the best part of 500!

------
coreymaass
We're just disappointed to lose you to the West coast!

------
pitdesi
+1 on the importance/usefulness of the 500 family. TK nailed it with the N:N
model.

A complaint that I've heard is that 500 is too big and that Dave has spread
himself too thin. I couldn't disagree more... Dave has made himself and his
connections available to us far more often than I would've expected, given the
fact that there are some 165 startups (I've shared a meal and/or drink with
Dave 3 times in the past month, despite living in Chicago)

FeeFighters wasn't incubated at 500startups, but Dave/500 invested in us and
we're a part of the family despite being based in Chicago. The email list and
camaraderie are super useful to all, and getting more useful all the time...
Need beta customers who will put up with a rough product? No problem. Need an
expert in ___? I bet there is someone on the list who fits the need. I know
there are plans afoot to even further increase the usefulness of the family.

If you are lucky enough to get an offer of investment from 500, take it. Not
for the money, but for the family.

~~~
edge17
i'm not in the club, but my friends are, and everyone has been extremely
gracious by association. it's a wonderful community.

